# Cory troubles



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have two cory cats that suddenly (since yesterday) have developed problems. The dorsal fins look tattered and the mouth and barbels have turned white. One is still very active and eating the other isn't looking so good. I can't get to the store to get any meds for a few days but I have a bottle of Quick Cure. If this is fin rot or something similar, will Quick Cure take care of it and is it safe to use on corys? I have an empty 10 tank I can move them to while treatment is going on but should I treat the main take too so the other fish don't catch it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its ich, quickcure will work. Finrot need antibiotic. Does the white look cottony? check out cottonmouth. Search for fish disease pictures and see if you can tell what it is. Change some water asap.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's not ich. It's like the mouth and barbels are turning whiteish grey and the dorsal fin is ragged. I thought at first it was high ph. I did a test and it was above 7.8...but it was a false reading. I tested three more times and it's >6.0. So now I'm trying to pin point what kind of disease it is. 
Anyone got any good fish disease links for me? I tried Fish Pharmacy but I'd like some more options and I can't seem to find anything helpful.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try this one

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/Q&A/fin_disorders.html


----------

